# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية : محاضرة "الذكاء المتعدد"ومعرض رسومات الأطفال "غداً أنا فنان 2"بروضة براعم الطف

## نور الرضا

أطفال صغار بعقول كبار,يملكون ذكاء نحتاج لتفسيره وتطويره....

فمن هذا المنطلق أقامت روضة براعم الطفولة السعيدة يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 3/4/1432هـ

 في تمام الساعة الرابعة والنصف لقاءً مع أمهات براعمها تحت عنوان "الذكاء المتعدد"

 سُبق بعرض مصور للبراعم الصغيرة خلال أنشطتهم المختلفة في الروضة 

ثم تلا العرض كلمة لمديرة الروضة السيدة "خاتون أبو الرحي" للأخوات الحضور

 و افتتحتها بكلمات الترحيب والثناء عليهن لتلبيتهن الدعوة و التذكير بالبرامج المقدمة لأطفال الروضة 

والإجابة على استفسارات الحضور و التحدث عن جديد الروضة ومن أبرزها :

استديو البراعم ،و كذلك انطلاق برنامج ورش عمل للأطفال خلال الفترة المسائية في الروضة

 بدايةً ب ورشة عمل الإسعافات الأولية للأطفال تحت إشراف مختصات...

ثم بدأت المحاضرة بعنوان - الذكاء المتعدد - والتي أعدتها و نفذتها

 الأخصائية السلوكية"فاطمة الناصري"و كان من أبرز محاورها:

- الذكاء وأصله"وراثي / مكتسب"

- مؤشرات الذكاء

- نظرية الذكاء المتعدد

- أنواع الذكاء و سمات كل منها و توظيفها في المجتمع

كما عززت المحاضرة بتمارين عملية شارك واستمتع فيها الحضور

مكان المحاضرة





جانب من الضيافة





بعض الCD والكتب التعليمية المعروضة للبيع 





عرض لبعض أنشطة الأطفآل داخل الروضة و خارجها







النشرات التي وزعت على الحضور



بعض مقاطع الفيديو المدعمة للمحاضرة 







نماذج من صور الأطفال في استديو البراعم التابع للروضة 







مشاركات بعض الحضور خلال المحاضرة







ثم توجه الحضور لزيارة معرض الرسم"غداً أنا فنان 2" من إعداد و تنفيذ المعلمة"خلود الأوجامي" 

والذي كان أبطاله البراعم الصغيرة .. حيث كان لكل نجم منهم غيمته الخاصة التي نثرت مطراً 

بأنغام البراءة والإيقاعات الطفولية العذبة...

أنامل تعبث كفرشاة ترسم كوخاً و شجرة لتعطينا الحياة ترسم قلباً صغيراً و تعبر عن حبها الكبير...

فالفن عند الأطفال عملية تفكيرية إبداعية مصحوبة بنمو عقلي وفيه تعبير عن مشاعر الطفل 

وانفعالاته الذاتية فرسم الأطفال غالباً ما يكون تلقائي إلى أبعد الحدود و يعبر عن ذكائه أيضاً..

و لقي المعرض إعجاب واستحسان الحضور .

----------


## نور الرضا

البراعم الصغار بأناملهم المبدعة

----------


## نور الرضا

معرض الرسم































كما تضمن المعرض قصص رسمتها أناملهم المبدعة

----------


## نور الرضا

على أمل لقاء آخر يتجدد معكم.
...نحو طفولة مميزة...

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-16-2011)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*ما شاء الله تغطية جميلة* 

**


*صورة جميلة* 

*نور الرضا* 

*يعطيك ربي ألف عافية* 

*ننتظر جديدك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*صور رآئعه ومرتبه*
*تغطية متكاملة ومحتوآها لطيف*
*تسلم خيي ع التغطية الرائعه*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش نغطية 
يعطيش العافية 
مجهود رائع ومحتواه اروع
دمتم بحفظ المولى :amuse:

----------


## Hussain.T

مــآ شآأإء اللهـ..

الموضوع جدا روووعه..

^____^

يعطيك ألف ألف عآفية..

تحياتي

----------

